# Vriesea vagans help



## 013 (Aug 9, 2006)

I have 2 vriese vagans in my tank, great looking plants. But i have a feeling they aren't quite comfortable. The lowest leaves turn yellow faster than they should. Are they too moist?


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

If they are planted in the soil - you may want to get them in the air. They are air plants - best mounted off the floor of a vivarium... If the bottom stays wet - it'll rot.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I still don't think this species should be kept in vivs unless there is sufficient air flow. This plant is notorious for rotting even when grown in greenhouses.

It took me over a year to get my plant to establish and pup. Now I believe the pups it produces should acclimate better which I've found to be true. They have accustomed to my growing conditions but even so, I'd probably not try one in a viv unless it was way at the top where it could dry out a bit.

Good luck.


----------



## 013 (Aug 9, 2006)

The plant is mounted on epiweb, at the back of the tank. I've placed it high up, but the leaves still turn yellow. I've diminished the misting to 3 x 30 seconds each day. There is a vent in the hood but it's still looks like it is slowly dying. I bought it off a reputable store, and i think the plants look stunning, so i'm pretty disappointed about all this...


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I had my vresea do this when I first introduced it and I was just as concerned. After losing maybe 6 leaves it shot up in growth and has continued to do so. I'm just waiting for a pup.

As far as the species goes, I'm not quite sure. It looks a lot like V. vagans but it's a solid light green. Any possible IDs? (sorry if this is hijacking)


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

013 said:


> The plant is mounted on epiweb, at the back of the tank. I've placed it high up, but the leaves still turn yellow. I've diminished the misting to 3 x 30 seconds each day. There is a vent in the hood but it's still looks like it is slowly dying. I bought it off a reputable store, and i think the plants look stunning, so i'm pretty disappointed about all this...


3 x 30 secs a day is a lot of misting. How large is this viv? I don't even spray my vented 75 gal that much and its borderline too wet.

Post some pics.

Bobberly, without pictures, I have no idea what to tell you.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

I've had vagans rot pretty easy too. Antone, isn't there another Vriesea that looks very similar to vagans; with the same dark color at the base?


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

I have this species growing quite nicely on a chunk of cork, mounted up high in the greenhouse. It dries out almost instantly after watering. In bloom now...

I don't think it would do well in a tank. Size is good, but the drying out quickly thing just isn't going to happen.

Rob


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

JoshH said:


> I've had vagans rot pretty easy too. Antone, isn't there another Vriesea that looks very similar to vagans; with the same dark color at the base?


There are a few yes...

V. vagans has two forms that I know of. The one everyone sees is the typical form. There is another with a much less dark base. I have this clone as well. The foliage is a bit reticulated even.

There is also V. erythrodactylon. There are 3 forms in cultivation that I know of... The typical clone, the miniature clone and the variegated clone. I grow the mini and the variegated. The typical clone never did well for me. I know there is someone on this forum who grows it in their greenhouse but his name escapes me at the moment. Its a rather large plant though, too big for vivs.

The mini is great and the smaller thumbs and pums will use it for tads.


----------

